# الوصف الوظيفي Job Description



## ام نورا (26 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يحصل الكثير من سوء التفاهم والاخطاء بسبب عدم ادراك منتسبي شركات الانشاءات احيانا لمسئولياتهم وصلاحياتهم والى من يجب ان يرفعوا تقارير سير العمل ويسلموا نتائج مهامهم 
استجابة لطلب مشرفنا المتميز نهر النيييل بعرض نماذج من الوصف الوظيفي 
ارتأيت ان اطرح هنا موضوعا مستقلا عنه لمنتسبي شركات الانشاءات والذي يعد جانبا رئيسيا في ادارة المشاريع ويجب ان يسلم ضمن ال
Project Management Plan​ 
وسأبدا بتعريف محتويات الوظف الوظيفي الاسياسية ​ 
ومن ثم سارفق تباعا نماذج مما بين يدي من وصف وظيفي معتمد لشركة تتبع الIMS
وحاصلة على شهادة الايزو كنموذج وليس كتعميم وللاخوة الاعضاء الافادة بملاحظاتهم كل حسب ما اختبره في حياته العملية 
ومنطقية ما هو مطروح او وجود وصف وظيفي اكثر دقة ونجاحا​ 
يوصى بان ان يتضمن الوصف الوظيفي ما يلي :-​


*النظرة العامّة **OVERVIEW*
*وتلخّصْ المشروعَ وهذا الدورِ المعيّنِ (الوظيفة المشار اليها ) بوَصْف التالي:*
*· **الأهداف الرئيسية ومجال المشروعِ*
*· **الخلفية التي تُؤدّي إلى خَلْقِ هذا الدورِ*
*· **الغرض والمسؤوليات الرئيسية مِنْ الدورِ*
*· **ذِكْر العِلاقاتِ*
*· **المهارات وتجربة ومؤهلات المطلوبة *


*الغرض **PURPOSE*
*تصِفْ غرضَ هذا الدورِ ضمن المشروعِ. على سبيل المثال: "غرض دورِ مديرَ المشروع أَنْ يَفترضَ كُلّ المراحل ونشاطات والمهام ضمن وقتِ محدّدِ، كلفة ونوعية ضمن الشروط والمواصفات لتَسليم نتيجةِ المشروعِ المطلوبةِ وتحقيق رضاءَ زبونِ."*



*المسؤوليات **RESPONSIBILITIES*
*سيدرجْ كُلّ المسؤوليات المرتبطةْ بهذا الدورِ*


*المنظمة **ORGANIZATION*
*يظهر عِلاقاتَ رفع التقارير بين هذا الدورِ والأدوارِ الرئيسيةِ الأخرى ضمن المشروعِ، بتَزويد لائحةَ للمنظمة التي ينتمي اليها او ذكر المنصب المسئول عن المعني بالوصف الوظيفي **Show the reporting relationships*


*العِلاقات **RELATIONSHIPS*
*يصِفْ بالتفصيل رفع تقارير سير العمل وخطوط الإتصال الرئيسية بين هذا الدورِ والآخرين ضمن المشروعِ*


*المهارات **SKILLS*
*يدرجْ كُلّ مِنْ المهاراتِ وإقفلْ الكفاءات المطلوبة لضمان المباشرة وانجاز الدورِ.*


*التجربة **EXPERIENCE*
*يعرّفْ مستوى الخبرة المطلوبة لتَعَهُّد هذا الدورِ بنجاح*


*المؤهلات **QUALIFICATIONS*
*يدرجْ المؤهلاتَ اللازمة لتَعَهُّد هذا الدورِ بشكل كفوء. *
*قَدْ تَتضمّنُ مؤهلاتَ الجامعةَ أَو الكليَّةَ، بالإضافة إلى الفصولِ الإختصاصيةِ ذات العلاقةِ*



*الشخصية **PERSONALITY*
*صِفْ أيّ خصائص شخصية معيّنة يناط به هذا العمل كالحزم والقرارات المدروسة والسريعة للمدراء مثلا وحسن التدبير والتصرف لمنسق المشروع *


*معايير أداءِ **PERFORMANCE CRITERIA*
*يحدد المعاييرَ التي ستحددُ على أَيّ قاعدة تيقيّمُ أداءَ الشخصِ في هذا الدورِ وجميعها يَجِبُ أَنْ تَكُونَ محددة قابلة للإنجازَ وقابلة للقياسَ*



*بيئة عملِ **WORK ENVIRONMENT*
*يصف بيئةِ العملِ العامّةِ للسَماح للمرشّحين المحتملينِ بفَهْم شروطِ العَمَل المناط بهم ومناخه*



*الراتب **SALARY*
*يصِفْ مجموع الراتبَ للدورِ، بضمن ذلك العمولات والارباح*


*الشروط الخاصّة **SPECIAL CONDITIONS*
*تحيط المرشحين المحتملين علما بأيّ شروط خاصّة مرتبطة بهذا الدورِ، مثل الرُخَصِ الإختصاصيةِ، طلب الانتقال والسفر المستمر او المفاجئ أَو العمل الاضافي .*


----------



## ام نورا (26 مارس 2008)

Project Director Job Description
http://www.4shared.com/file/42012245/c2c49978/Project_Director.html

Construction Manager
http://www.4shared.com/file/42012301/a007f252/Construction_Manager.html

Project Coordinator
http://www.4shared.com/file/42012591/754835a9/Project_Coordinator.html


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (26 مارس 2008)

شيء اكثر من رائع

واكثر من مفيد للجميع
شاكرا لك استجابتك لتلبية احتياج مهم
لدى المكتبة المتخصصة ولدى الزملاء وانا منهم

جزاكِ الله كل خير اختنا الفاضلة ام نورا

وننتظر استكمال التوصيف الوظيفي


----------



## ام نورا (26 مارس 2008)

Safety Manager
http://www.4shared.com/file/42013211/62ce41/Safety_Manager.html


Safety Engineer
http://www.4shared.com/file/42013245/7a78fe1d/Safety_Engineer.html


----------



## ام نورا (26 مارس 2008)

Contracts Manager
http://www.4shared.com/file/42013732/ad963f92/Contracts_Manager.html

Chief Estimator
http://www.4shared.com/file/42013785/d00673fa/Chief_Estimator.html

Senior Contracts Engineer
http://www.4shared.com/file/42013813/e3fb2abb/Contracts_EngineerSenior.html

Quantity Surveyor
http://www.4shared.com/file/42013857/80fa2ba6/Quantity_Surveyor.html


----------



## ام نورا (26 مارس 2008)

QA_QC Manager
http://www.4shared.com/file/42014245/e7afc6a4/QA_QC_Manager.html

QA_QC Engineer
http://www.4shared.com/file/42014364/a35cfe87/QA_QC_Engineer.html

QA_QC Inspector
http://www.4shared.com/file/42014492/c8e851f8/QA_QC_Inspector.html


----------



## ام نورا (26 مارس 2008)

اكتفي لهذا اليوم 
للمجموعة بقية استكملها قريبا باذن الله 
ليست مكتملة لكنني اعمل على تجميع ماهو متاح وابحث عن النواقص 
لكن هناك بديهيات مثلا Project Manager غير متوفر لدي
 لكنه يقوم بمهام البروجيكت دايريكتور المعروض وصفه الوظيفي الا ان الثاني اعلى منه رتبة وهو مسئول عنه


----------



## ramadan ali (26 مارس 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*

مجهود طيب وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (26 مارس 2008)

أختنا أم نوراالرائعة، ما هذه المفاجئات الممتازة،صدقا إنها ضرورية جدا،ونشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع ،وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aalmasri (26 مارس 2008)

مشكورة اختي ام نورا

عرض جميل وملفات مفيدة

بارك الله فيكي...وننتظر ما تبقى في المشاركات القادمة

دمتي بكل خير


----------



## agaa (26 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك عمل ممتاز وبانتظار البقية

تحيات


----------



## ام نورا (27 مارس 2008)

اشكركم جميعا على المرور الطيب والتشجيع 
رفعتم معنوياتي بعد ان ظننت انني لا املك شيئا مفيدا اقدمه عرفانا لملتقانا
والفضل في استنفار الفكرة لمشرفنا المثابر نهر النيييل بارك الله جهوده والتفاتاته النيرة 
وبعون الله استكمل ما تبقى في جعبتي

Technical Engineer
http://www.4shared.com/file/42097344/b3af782a/Technical_Engineer.html

CAD Engineer
http://www.4shared.com/file/42097423/7ede5c8a/CAD_Engineer.html

Draftsman
http://www.4shared.com/file/42097503/4d2a543f/Draftsman.html

Sr Architect
http://www.4shared.com/file/42097638/f393602d/Sr_Architect.html


----------



## ام نورا (27 مارس 2008)

Planning Engineer
http://www.4shared.com/file/42097800/dcfb96d6/Planning_Engineer.html

Site Engineer
http://www.4shared.com/file/42097904/da5438f8/Site_Engineer.html

IT Engineer
http://www.4shared.com/file/42097929/96d326c7/IT_Engineer.html


----------



## ام نورا (27 مارس 2008)

MEP Engineer
http://www.4shared.com/file/42098235/d248a41a/MEP_Engineer.html

Plant and Equipment Engineer
http://www.4shared.com/file/42098388/4ecf6b5b/Plant_and_Equipment_Engineer.html


----------



## ام نورا (27 مارس 2008)

Senior Surveyor
http://www.4shared.com/file/42098636/4c485d7c/Senior_Surveyor.html

Land Surveyor
http://www.4shared.com/file/42098693/c6cd4179/Land_Surveyor.html


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (27 مارس 2008)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (29 مارس 2008)

تفاعلا مع المشاركة و تقديرا للجهد المبذول رفعت جميع الملفات في ملف واحد مضغوط على هذا الرابط http://www.4shared.com/file/42327550/5810b27f/1_online.html?dirPwdVerified=9ace4cae
تقبلوا تحياتي




بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
والشكر موصول لاختنا صاحبة الموضوع
المشرف


----------



## omshazly (30 مارس 2008)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (30 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابراهيم فتحى راغب (9 أغسطس 2008)

نشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع ،وجزاك الله خيرا وان كنت اود ان تكون باللغة العربية وذلك حتى تكون اسهل فى المقصد و التطبيق وكذلك للعاملين مع فى الموارد البشرية ولكن مشكورة على كل حال


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (9 أغسطس 2008)

اشكر الاخت ام نورا شكرا جزيلا على المواضيع المميزة


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (10 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (11 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيف الحكمة (11 أغسطس 2008)

أختي العزيزة......جزاك الله خيرا و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (12 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعل الجنه مثواك دون حساب


----------



## virtualknight (12 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير يا زميلتنا وأستاذتنا الفاضلة ام نورا


----------



## قلم معماري (12 أغسطس 2008)

الاخت الفاضلة ام نورا
بارك الله فيكي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (2 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورة اختنا ام نورا
مهندس محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## ن حباشى (4 سبتمبر 2008)

أسأل الله أن يبارك لك فى نورا و أن تقر بها عينك


----------



## سعيد نهاد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا علي هذا العمل الجيد والمتميز بالوجودة


----------



## جمال السيد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا يا باشمهندسة أم نورا وفتح الله عليك


----------



## walidkhlil55 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا ولكن اريد ان اسأل عن project engineer لدى اقتراح لماذا لا نبدأ حوار مفتوح عن كل وظيقية على حدا وعن حجم المشروع المطلوب تواجدها فى
ومدى ملائمتها للمشروعات المقامة فى الوطن العربى حتى لا تتحول الى اماكن واسماء بدون هدف


----------



## الحامد الشناوي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

جهد مشكور وعمل رائع يستحق الاشادة وأرجو إكمال العمل وتنقيحه لتعم الفائدة وأكرر الشكر والثناء


----------



## anwerbasha (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا علي الجهد المبذول
وعلي كل مشاراكاتكك الرائعة المفيدة:77:


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (27 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل كل حرف بحسنة فى ميزانكم يوم القيامة


----------



## حسام الحو (27 نوفمبر 2008)

جهد مميز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

http://gs84.photobucket.com/groups/k38/BLIPLBPBZ6/?action=view&current=uslelwre4r6kiayrpt1m.gif

متشكرين جدا على هذة التحفة الرائعة وجارى القراءة .


----------



## shadykraimesh (9 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور للعضو على المجهود


----------



## koota (10 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع
و عندى إستفسار
إنتشر فى مجال الأجهزة الطبية المسمى الوظيفى "Tender Enginner" 

المطلوب :
1- حد عارف الشغل ده بالضبط عباره عن إيه ؟ 
2- هل يعطى خبره فى مجال الصيانة ؟ 
3- ما مستقبله من حيث الكبر فى و الترقى فيه ؟

بعد بحث على النت ... وجدنا الآتى :
Tender Engineer
Participate in preparing tenders documents. Participate in preparing offers for tenders

بس للأسف الكلام مش واضح أوى

و كان رد أخونا المسلم84

"اتوقع المقصود بورق العروض هي طلبات الشراء
أي القيام باعداد عروض شراء (مناقصات )وهذا الشخص عليه تحديد المواصفات المطلوبة في الجهاز ومن ثم عرضها على التجار من خلال وسائل الاعلام أو غيرها...
يعني هو مثل مندوب المبيعات, وهذا العمل ليس له دخل في الصيانة كونه فقط اعداد مواصفات الاجهزة.
"


----------



## الساهر77 (11 يناير 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Engineer.Amr (23 يناير 2009)

شكرا على جهودكم ومزيدا من التقدم


----------



## hanyatia (25 يناير 2009)

شيء اكثر من رائع

واكثر من مفيد للجميع
شاكراشيء اكثر من رائع

واكثر من مفيد للجميع
شاكرا لك استجابتك لتلبية احتياج مهم:55::55: لك استجابتك لتلبية احتياج مهم


----------



## Akmal (28 يناير 2009)

الف شكر على الملفات القيمة


----------



## HHM (30 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

آغاتي و على راسي انت حقا عضو متميز

و جزيل الشكر و الإمتنان


----------



## 344f0f9e84be4f25c2 (30 يناير 2009)

i think it is good work


----------



## bryar (2 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اختي ام نورا على المعلومات القيمة ونرجوا لكم دوام الأستمرارية


----------



## nofal (3 فبراير 2009)

Thank u my brother


----------



## bryar (4 فبراير 2009)

تحياتي مرة اخرى واشكر جهودكم في اعداد هذا الكم الهائل من الوصف الوظيفي نحن في شركتنا في العراق بصدد انشاء قسم (دئرة ادارة المشاريع - PMO) ارجوا ان تتكرموا في مساعدتنا بأعداد وصف وظيفي لوظائف المبينة:

1- Project Manager
2-Senior Project manager
3-PMO Director

والمهمة الأساسية هي متابعة اعمال المشاريع المنفذة (ألأعمال المدنية والمنشاءات مع نصب اجهزة الأتصالات اللاسلكية اي بصورة عامة متابعة المشاريع المنفذة من قبل الأقسام الأخرى واستلام التقارير الأسبوعية ومقارنة التقارير ومعرفة نسب الأنجاز واعلام المدير التنفيذي CEO بوضعية المشاريع.

مع جزيل شكري وأحترامي


----------



## Safwan Haddad (4 فبراير 2009)

الشكر الجزيل للأخت على هذه المساهمة الرائعه​


----------



## bactus (9 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك.... جهد تشكر عليه


----------



## جيلاسي (10 فبراير 2009)

ماشالله تبارك الله
يعطيك العافيه على تعبك


----------



## alaa eldin farag (10 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك زخراً للمسلمين أميييييييييييين


----------



## bryar (11 فبراير 2009)

انا انتظر ردكم الكريم حول مساعدتنا في اعداد الوصف الوظيفي الذي ذكرته في رسالتي السابقة ان امكن مع جزيل شكري واحترامي لكم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووور أختنا العظيمة أم نورا على هذا التميز العالي 
تدهشينا دائما بمواضيعك التي تتصف بالموضوعية العالية وشكرا ........


----------



## bryar (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لردكم ومساعدتكم ونرجوا لكم التوفيق !!!!!!


----------



## أبو زياد (17 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ، وجزاك خيراً


----------



## basak (26 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله لكم واطال عمركم وحفظ الله دينكم و دنياكم ، نشكر لك جزيل الشكر 

مع التقدير .....

باساك


----------



## باسم كاظم الموسوي (26 فبراير 2009)

لا يضيّع الله اجر مؤمن سعى لخير المؤمنين


----------



## م محمد كرم (1 مارس 2009)

*أسأل الله أن يبارك لك فى نورا و أن تقر بها عينك*


----------



## gog2009 (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا من الأعمــــــــــــــــاق 

لهذا الطرح المميز جدا


----------



## yassery (4 مارس 2009)

شكراً اخى الكريم على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## BASHKA (6 مارس 2009)

والله موضوع مهم جدا وصار الواحد يعرف على اي وظيفة ممكن يقدم و كيف ممكن يرتب ال c.v


----------



## م.طاهر (10 أبريل 2009)

مشكوره اختي الكريمه وبارك الله فيكي


----------



## ابوعمر (12 أبريل 2009)

موضوع متميز يستحق التقييم


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (13 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكي يا مهندسة أم نورة وجعل جهودك الرائعة في ميزان حسناتك.
أود هنا أن أضيف رابط خاص بهذا الموضوع وهو لموقع وزارة التربية والتعليم السعودية وفيه جهود جبارة لوصف المؤهل العلمي والعملي المطلوب للمهن الهندسية والفنية وأتمنى على المهندسين الكرام أن يقوموا بتطوير مرجع عربي للتوصيف الوظيفي وإكمال ما بدأه الإخوة السعوديون وجزى الله الجميع خيراً. أما الرابط فهو:
http://www.cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/standards/


----------



## أبوالعلا حسان (15 أبريل 2009)

بجد الف شكر
مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## Mohamed ghellali (16 أبريل 2009)

ألاخت الفاضلة أم نورا
انار الله لكي الدنيا وأضاء قبرك نورا وجعل أجر كل كلمة نقلناها عنك في ميزان حسناتك وغفر لك ولنا وبارك الله لكي في نورا وأخواتها......المهندس محمد


----------



## tbuly (16 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكي...وننتظر ما تبقى في المشاركات القادمة


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه عا لمجهود القيم والأكثر من رائع


----------



## محمد البلك (16 مايو 2009)

شيء اكثر من رائع، و بارك الله فيك


----------



## moh_re110 (18 مايو 2009)

الله يجزيكى خير ام نورا


----------



## gadag (18 مايو 2009)

*مشكورة اختي ام نورا
**عرض جميل وملفات مفيدة الله يجعلها في ميزان حساناتك
*


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (20 مايو 2009)

Thanks for your efforts


----------



## plannini (24 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا و الشكر الجزيل للمشاركة الرائعة


----------



## engahmedezz (24 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرااا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
حيث من المفروض كل مهندس يكون على علم تام بواجباتة من خلال الوصف الوظيفي


----------



## ابو محمود (2 يونيو 2009)

الاخت ام نورا
بارك الله فيك 
وزادك من نوره نورا
وشكرا على المجهود الرائع والموضوع الرائع


----------



## محمد مطر (3 يونيو 2009)

تحياتي للجميع....
مرفق بعض نماذج الوصف الوظيفي من شركة McLellan البريطانية


----------



## mohdelmatteet (6 يونيو 2009)

حاجه جميله جداً ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## gadag (21 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا لك عمل ممتاز وبانتظار البقية الف الف شكررررررررررررررر
*


----------



## hesham gomaa (24 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## dica1011 (8 يوليو 2009)

what about control manager for contracting company pls
thanks in advance


----------



## saif 2002 (9 يوليو 2009)

مجهود رائع نشكركي عليه جزيل الشكر


----------



## aljuker (22 يوليو 2009)

تسلمون ياحبايبي لو امكن ترسلولي كتب عن ادارة المباني ياريت لاني محتاجا


----------



## زيادالفقيه (31 يوليو 2009)

جزى الله خيرا كل من ساهم في هذا العمل


----------



## ISAM222 (13 أغسطس 2009)

thanks alot alot for this cont.


----------



## عبدالستار خيرالله (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله تعالى في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ابوأبي (8 أكتوبر 2009)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ام نورا مشكورة كثير


----------



## canaanite (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين على المجهود


----------



## زياد جاسم (29 أكتوبر 2009)

thank youuuu alot


----------



## ابو عبد العزيز 2 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكي ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## jamutair (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## msk.majed (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي كثير وانا محتاج لهذه البيانات كثير بس اريد من حظرتك ان تحملها على موقع غير الفور شيرد لانة مايفتح عندنا في اليمن واكون ممنونك كتير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (3 نوفمبر 2009)

يوجد موضوعا به موقع مفيد جدا 
عن 

توصيف الوظائف

بالرابط التالي بملتقانا هنا:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t160945.html


----------



## رمزة الزبير (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود كبير وأنا أستفيد منه كثيراً وأتمني أن تتم مناقشة إعداد الهيكل التنظيمي لإدارات الهندسية


----------



## أســ الحرب ــير (7 نوفمبر 2009)

أسدك الله بما تعلمته ونفعك به ...
أثلجت صدري بما قرأته ... وياليت شعري ... شركاتنا نائمة في العسل نوم ..
أنا موظف بشركة عملاقة تحت الإنشاء لاتؤمن بالوصف الوظيفي أبدا ...
نرجوا من الله الفكاك من أمثالهم..


----------



## مصطفى الشرع (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ياام نورا انا معجب جدا بك


----------



## وليدباسلامه (18 نوفمبر 2009)

أرجو رجاء خاص بأن ترفع الملفات بشكل بي دي إف لأن لم أتمكن من تحميل الملفات بسبب إختفاءها


----------



## dmusa (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed_wahead (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ام نورا ع مجهود الرائع 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mustafasas (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ام نورا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فتوح (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ام نورا على الموضوع وعلى الروابط
ونستأذنك نحط رابط موضوعك في ورقة عمل بخصوص كيفية حصول الخريج على عمل

على المصطبة بالرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t163478-70.html


----------



## Jalmood (9 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية ، معلومات جداً قيمة


----------



## Ahmad Shawki (13 ديسمبر 2009)

خالص الشكر لأختنا أم نورا و كذلك لكل من ساهم بمشاركة اضافية


----------



## مودى هندى (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكى الله خيرا يا ام نورا .. والتوصيف الوظيفى اصبح لا غنى عنه الان ويعلمه كل من يتقدم لوظيفة اةو يتسلم عمل جديد لكى يعتد به كنبراص لعمله على سبيل المثال فى المخاطبات والتقارير المقدمة ومن الرئيس ومن المرؤس وهكذا


----------



## أحمد رمضان نصار (18 ديسمبر 2009)

a lot of thanksssssssssss


----------



## esraa auda (20 ديسمبر 2009)

عاجزة عن الشكر سيدتى...انك مثال مشرف للمر أة المهندسة


----------



## aassaker (25 ديسمبر 2009)

أختنا أم نوراالرائعة، ما هذه المفاجئات الممتازة،صدقا إنها ضرورية جدا،ونشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع ،وجزاك الله خيرا
منقول ولكنة معبرجدا 
شكرا جزيلا اختنا العزيزة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (2 يناير 2010)

باراك الله فيك 
علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## السيد المصرى (19 يناير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## سنين ضايعه (23 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو موئل (24 يناير 2010)

الأخت الفاضلة أم نورا بارك الله فيك وإسمحي لي أن أردد قول الشاعر إنت وأمثالك من النساء الفضليات:

ولو كانت النساء كما >كرنا لفضلت النساء على الرجال
وما التأنيث للشمس بعيب وما الت>كير بفخر للرجال


----------



## أبو موئل (24 يناير 2010)

الأخت الفاضلة أم نورا بارك الله فيك وإسمحي لي أن أردد قول الشاعر إنت وأمثالك من النساء الفضليات:

ولو كانت النساء كما >كرنا لفضلت النساء على الرجال
وما التأنيث للشمس بعيب وما الت>كير بفخر للهلال


----------



## م/ محمد عنتر (24 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## omar abdelsadek (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى
هذا الموضوع جميل جدا
بارك الله فيك
ويديم عليك العافيه


----------



## حواس2007 (26 يناير 2010)

جهد ممتاز وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## شاهزاد (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الكبير والمعلومات القيمة


----------



## عمروتكييف (4 فبراير 2010)

موضوع مفيييد جداً.....شكراً على المجهود العظيم


----------



## Akmal (5 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر على الموضوع القيم و الرائع


----------



## سلوم 32 (6 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله لك فى مجهوداتك القيمة ولقد سعدت تماما بمساعدتك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس عتيد (11 فبراير 2010)

مشكورة أم نورة على المجهود الرائع والمشاركة المميزة


----------



## alalal99 (19 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على تزوينا بالمعلومات


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (21 فبراير 2010)

*مجهود طيب وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## mokbil (7 مارس 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر وننتظر المزيد


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (8 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يالغالي


----------



## wa319747 (26 مارس 2010)

المرور وعدم الرد علي هذا الموضوع يعتبر نكران لجهد التمس لمعدة عذرا وعلي اية حال جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة توتا (28 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكى وجزاكى خيرا
موضوعك ممتاز اختى أم نورا


----------



## yasser ibrahim (6 أبريل 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (10 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا00000مع التقدير*


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)




----------



## tkahmed (13 أبريل 2010)

*مشكورة أم نورة على المجهود الرائع والمشاركة المميزة للرقي والى الامام*​


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## moh'd_kamel (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله عنا ألف خير على هذا الموضوع المهم وجعل الله هذا المجهود الرائع في ميزان حسناتك ومزيدا من العطاء في سبيل تقدم هذا المنتدى الأكثر من رائع
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## bryar (6 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المفيد جدا فهل من الممكن ان نحصل على الوصف الوظيفي ل(Senior Program Manager)


----------



## المهندس صباح (6 مايو 2010)

شكراً أختنا العزيزة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر عوض (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## TARIQ ALJABRI (17 مايو 2010)

Thanks Allot
Do you have Books for Construction Materials


----------



## masaab (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شاكر محمود شاكر خ (24 مايو 2010)

مشكورة معلومات جدا مهمة


----------



## محمد جمال الوردانى (28 مايو 2010)

مساء الخير


----------



## eng_rehab (29 مايو 2010)

مجهود طيب جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (30 مايو 2010)

نشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## خبير الاردن (10 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## حمادة الدهشورى (15 يونيو 2010)

مطلوب الوصف الوظيفى لمهنة مهندس


----------



## BASSAMSA (15 يونيو 2010)

دمتم لنا 
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## eng_m_feky (19 يونيو 2010)

دمتم لنا
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## Jamal (19 يوليو 2010)

أين الاخت الفاضلة ام نورا؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (10 أغسطس 2010)

اسال الله لك التوفيق في حياتك وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## saleh77 (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزال الله من حيث لا تحتسبي .


----------



## حاتم الوليلي (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع ممتاز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد بركات4 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك فى حياتك كلها


----------



## roshana (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## osamaibraheim (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اختنا العزيزة


----------



## mohammedsharaby (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## tarekms45 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك فيكم

نحن نحتاج الى الوصف الدقيق و تحديد المسئوليات و تنظيم المراقبة لتنجح مشاريعنا


----------



## eng.a.ragab (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكى الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالله غنوي (7 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bactus (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور جدا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## MyPARADISE (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## safa aldin (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ذايد2030 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss​


----------



## سائرع (21 ديسمبر 2010)

نسأل الله ان يجعل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك تلقينه يوم القيامة.........


----------



## المرتجى (22 ديسمبر 2010)

_ 
شكراً جزيلاً_


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (29 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور جدا 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Essam AbdallaPMP (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع وموضوع مفيد جدا .. جزاكى الله خيرا يا أم نورا .. وشكرا لكل من ساهم بالموضوع


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (30 ديسمبر 2010)

اى الجمال دا الى الحلوة دى مجهووووووووووود راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله كل الخير.وهناك ايضا plant operator.production engineer.field operator.process engineer.shift engineer.operation engineer وهناك ايضا ما يسمى BOMوهو BULK OPERATION MANAGER


----------



## arch.albaraa (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## WhitePanther (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
و جزاك الله خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## CHE Amjad (30 يناير 2011)

كل الاحترام على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اختي العزيزة
الموضوع اكثر من رائع 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## amouc (2 مارس 2011)

Great Job


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## quality2 (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلاااااا على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## سماح_محمد (12 يونيو 2011)

باركـ الله فيكي ونفع بكي


----------



## ايمن نور (18 يونيو 2011)

بورك فيكي ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين وجعله في موازين حسناتك اختي الغالية


----------



## م. هشام عباس (20 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيكم وبالاخص ام نورا
مجهود مقدر 
جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## alaamasoud2003 (26 يونيو 2011)

مجهود اكثر من رائع و جزاكي الله كل خير كنت محتاج جدا الموضوع ده


----------



## صباح المشعل (6 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا للجهود المبذوله 
بوركتم جميعا


----------



## mostafa afify (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورة جداا اختى ام نورا ولكن انا عندى سوال انا اريد التخصص فى (quantity surveyor ) يا ريت لو عندك اى فكرة عن الموضوع دة ترشدينى علية و شكرا


----------



## م_عمرو (19 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## اسماءمحمدعبدالكريم (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا كثيراً


----------



## ghalighali (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود والمعلومات القيمة


----------



## صباح المشعل (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*الحمد الله رب العالمين
وفقك الله على هذا الطرح الرائع*


----------



## فيصل الخبر (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيكم الف عافية ويجزاك ربي كل خير اختي وكل الاخوان


----------



## ahmedgeme (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جدا علي الموضوع المفيد ولكن اعتقد ان بعض الوظائف غير موجوده كا مدير مشروع مثلا


----------



## المهندس الذيب (30 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكرك ام نورا على هذا الاضافة الجميلة 

ماهو دور المهندس الذي يشرف على اكثر من مشروع حتى لو كان المشاريع صغيرة ؟هل هو نفس الدور لمدير المشروع؟


----------



## destroy (8 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Yemen student (29 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## محمدعمار (6 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع ده


----------



## sayedahmed330 (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أختي الكريمة


----------



## فراس الحبال (9 يناير 2012)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bolbol95 (9 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم

يعطيكم الف عافية جميعا على الجهود الجبارة وبالخصوص الاخت ام نورا


----------



## موديز (20 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته .....

مجهود جبار واشكرك بشده على هذا المجهود

كنت اتمنى ان اعرف الوصف الوظيفى ل Industrial engineer 
process engineer


----------



## mezohazoma (23 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## عاشقه النسيج (29 مارس 2012)

ما شاء ألله روعه


----------



## eng_gallou (31 مارس 2012)

الف الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل 
و بالتوفيق


----------



## الأمير الأحمر (3 أبريل 2012)

*مجهود رائع ،،، جزاك الله خيرا أختي الكريمة*


----------



## محمد النواري (6 مايو 2012)

شكرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## enghaytham (7 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مروان القصار (9 مايو 2012)

بوركت جهودك وحياك الله


----------



## محمد السواكنى (30 مايو 2012)

الف شكر على المعلومات القيمة للوصف الوظيفى


----------



## مهندس طموح 1 (30 مايو 2012)

مجهوووووود رراااااااااائع


----------



## Abu Laith (8 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير ولكن الرد متاخر


----------



## abo.majed (9 يونيو 2012)

عفاك الله .. أختني الكريمة


----------



## علي عبد الستار (16 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز 
وان شاء الله في ميزان حسانتك 
السلام عليكم


----------



## ahmed _fawzy (26 يونيو 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## odwan (19 يوليو 2012)

وفقكم الله لما فيه خير البلاد والعباد
ولكم كل التقدير والإحترام


----------



## akramezzat (1 أغسطس 2012)

تسلم الايادي -مجهود اكثر من رائع
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## m_sweedy (5 نوفمبر 2012)

معلومات ممتازة ومفيدة جدا 

الف شكر لصاحبة الموضوع


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (29 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله بجهودك


----------



## mostafa sharf (15 ديسمبر 2012)

مجهود رائع يستحق الاشهادة به:75: .فعلا نفعني الموضع :63:.جزاك الله خيرا :13:


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (19 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكورة


----------



## khalid goher (4 مارس 2013)

مجهود اكثر من رائع ومعلومات اكثر من رائعة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الاسد الاسود (17 مارس 2013)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس ناصح (21 مارس 2013)

:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:

:59:

:28::28::28::28::28:​


----------



## ashraf galal (22 مارس 2013)

جزاكى الله خيرا على العلم الذى شاركتينا به ..نفعك الله وايانا به وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## enaselsayed93 (7 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تابعت جميع مشاركاتك مع بعض الأعضاء اللي فعلا متميزين جدا وارجو ان ترسلي لي ايميلك ليتم التواصل كما ارجو قبول طلب صداقتي
انا اسمي ايناس مهندسة مصرية اعمل بالكويت 
وتشرفت بوجود مهندسات مثلك علي هذا الملتقي


----------



## jmergani (12 أبريل 2013)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ahmad84 (14 أبريل 2013)

KaK Bryar Where In Iraq Exactly?


----------



## محمودعسل (19 أبريل 2013)

بااااااااااارك الله فيكي ...


----------



## انج اسلام (27 أبريل 2013)

موضوع رائع جدا جدا جدا


----------



## egyengine (27 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حلمي مراد (29 أبريل 2013)

مشششكووورررر


----------



## saifson (17 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saifson (17 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حسين محمد محمود6 (20 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## fadymorcy (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشكور*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohammad al-sayed (25 نوفمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## Eng. Mahmoud Reda (12 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع مهم جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## muhandescivil (2 فبراير 2014)

Thanks


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (23 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله بجهودكِ ستي العزيزة


----------



## nasserbalkhi (13 أبريل 2014)

شاهدو محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع 
http://youtu.be/WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## gmshg (17 يونيو 2014)

ممتاااااأااااز


----------



## ياسر حسن (11 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedaboshamar (8 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود الكبير


----------



## arch_hamada (4 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## م/جمال السيد (8 فبراير 2015)

ملفات رائعة .. بوركتم


----------



## therarocky (17 فبراير 2015)

_*جزاكي الله خيرا الأخت الفاضلة ام نورا على هذا المجهود الرائع والمعلومات القيمة 
و شكرا جزيلا لكل الأخوة الأفاضل الذين افادتنا مشاركتهم وأسئلتهم 
وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم جميعا *_​


----------



## وليد القاضي (27 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لمجهودك


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

شرائح رائع جدا شكرا جزيلا وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## shitoswigo (29 مايو 2015)

الله ينور


----------



## EnG_AHmD (12 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (20 يوليو 2015)

كل الشكر والتقدير على هذا الجهد المتميز


----------



## abdotkd (15 نوفمبر 2015)

ما شاء الله جهد واضح تشكر عليه


----------



## nasserbalkhi (17 يونيو 2016)

يرجى مشاهدة الجديد من المحاضرات في ادارة المشروعات
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnJj_P0k0Wc&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm&index=5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm&index=4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUb7bMKKU24&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm&index=3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUIWwn-iGS0&index=6&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KmqGwgykcE&index=2&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8ndjGLF4a8&list=PLoHH-QsTlm89oWMVCUc3sGdAg2IiZ5MGm&index=1


----------



## engabdo888 (3 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## usama alaa (26 أكتوبر 2016)

Thanks too much for sharing this great data about construction management positions​


----------



## oweineh (10 نوفمبر 2016)

مشكوور


----------



## khaleed khaleel (23 يناير 2018)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابوالقاسم (10 سبتمبر 2018)

ظ…ظˆط¶ظˆط¹ ط±ط§ط¦ط¹ ط¬ط²ط§ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط®ظٹط±ط§


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 سبتمبر 2018)

السلام عليكم 

هذا رابط جديد للملفات السابقة اضافة الى المرفقات


http://www.mediafire.com/file/vlgoe...B8%D9%8A%D9%81%D9%8A_JOB_DESCREPTION.zip/file


----------



## امين الزريقي (14 سبتمبر 2018)

عفوا مشاركة مكررة


----------



## eng.emad82 (20 سبتمبر 2018)

السلام عليكم شكرا لك اختي الغالية على هذا الموضوع الرائع ولكن سؤال هل يمكن ان ترفق project manager وما الفرق بينه بين ال project director وشكرا لكي


----------



## sherifmadkor (11 مارس 2021)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## mostafa sharf (11 أكتوبر 2021)

السلام عليكم ،مشكورين على المجهود الجميل ده،
ولكن فى الفترة الأخيرة ظهر مصطلح جديد هو implementation managerفماهى المهام الوظيفية له وماالفرق بينه وبين الconstruction manager فى مجال الهندسة المدنية؟


----------

